# Puzzle Pieces (State of the team)



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*

*Last Update: 2/24/06, 11:20pm Pacific*

*Current Contracted Players (Courtesy of Storyteller's Salaries and Others)*
Steve Blake (TBD)
Juan Dixon (Guaranteed thru 07-08)
Sueng-Jin Ha (Guaranteed thru 06-07)
Jarrett Jack (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Viktor Khryapa (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Voshon Lenard (TBD)
Darius Miles (Guaranteed thru 08-09, Team Option thru 09-10, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Travis Outlaw (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Team Option thru 06-07, Qualifying Offer thru 07-08)
Joel Przybilla (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Zach Randolph (Guaranteed thru 10-11, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Theo Ratliff (Guaranteed thru 07-08, Team Option thru 08-09)
Brian Skinner (TBD)
Sebastian Telfair (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Martell Webster (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)

*Non-Contracted Rights*
Federico Kammerichs
Doron Sheffer
Nedzad Sinanovic

*Provisions, Exceptions, & Picks*
2005-2006 Mid-Level Exception (Partial - $2.45M)
2006 1st Round (Blazers)
2006 1st Round (Pistons - Protected)
2006 2nd Round (Blazers)

PBF


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*

Rights to Nedzad?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



Masbee said:


> Rights to Nedzad?


Blazers have rights to a number of players not currently under contract. If it makes a difference I will add those to the list.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*

until he is renounced or signed with another team.. I think you need to include Richie Frahm technically


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



Trader Bob said:


> until he is renounced or signed with another team.. I think you need to include Richie Frahm technically


Good point. And SAR for that matter as well. Both fall into the Rights category.

PBF


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



ProudBFan said:


> *Current Contracted Players*
> Sueng-Jin Ha (through 2005-2006)
> 
> Is this accurate?
> ...


Ha was signed to a 3 year deal, not two. Signed through 06/07.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



ProudBFan said:


> Blazers have rights to a number of players not currently under contract. If it makes a difference I will add those to the list.
> 
> PBF


I only mention Nedzad because I consider him a "puzzle piece". He may have (or more precisely, his rights may have) some sort of value (however slight) in the NBA as a big man project that didn't embarass himself in the Summer League and is still very young - thus he is a piece.

Richie Fhram IS NOT a piece IMO. We may or may not have some sort of "rights" to Richie. It hardly matters which. He is too old to be a "prospect". He is not a big man. Since he is an unrestricted FA, and since he would not be signed for anything more than the minimum, his market value is correctly Zero. We can add him to the roster whether we hold his "rights" or not. If he goes to another team we will get no compensation. They will just sign him. Thus, not a piece.

Listing Damon was right, as a sign-and-trade to get him more than the minimum is a possibility.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



Fork said:


> Ha was signed to a 3 year deal, not two. Signed through 06/07.


RealGM.com has him listed as being in the last year of his contract this season.

PBF


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*

Who are Federico Kammerichs and Doron Sheffer?

I've never heard of them before.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



Chalupa said:


> Who are Federico Kammerichs and Doron Sheffer?
> 
> I've never heard of them before.


Guys we drafted at some time in the past who didn't make the cut and are currently playing in other countries. Even though they don't have NBA contracts with us right now, we still hold their NBA rights.

Don't know about Sheffer, but Nash seemed fairly disappointed in Kammerichs when I asked if he'd be with the team for Summer League play. Oh, and Kammerichs is another SF.

PBF


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



Chalupa said:


> Who are Federico Kammerichs and Doron Sheffer?


Kammerichs is a guy that the Whitsitt regime took in the second round a couple of years ago... it was a big surprise because he was taken ahead of his Argentinian countryman Luis Scola. Small forward with some athleticism but hasn't taken the big step up that Blazers scouts must have thought he was capable of.

Sheffer played for the UConn Huskies and he was drafted by the Clippers in the mid-second round in 1996. He played professionally in Israel for Maccabi. He retired in June of 2000 at age 28, I believe because of cancer, and came back to play for Maccabi and with a team in Jerusalem until recently switching teams. Here's a recent story with some info on him. The Blazers got his rights in the famous Will Perdue deal of 2001 (where Portland traded him to LA along with cash because the Clippers were under the cap and the Blazers were over the threshold so it made financial sense for both teams).

Ed O.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*

A on going updated thread as a "Stickie" would be helpful for me. 

Anybody else?

By the way thanks PBF.

gatorpops


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



ProudBFan said:


> Good point. And SAR for that matter as well. Both fall into the Rights category.
> 
> PBF


Well for SAR, you included what we will be getting for him. SO to me you correctly listed the outcome

but I suppose we should include Damon too... it might be possible we get something from him in a S&T as well, but I have my doubts. If we get something for him you can always add it later on


anyways.. you had added both.. so they are assets right now


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



ProudBFan said:


> RealGM.com has him listed as being in the last year of his contract this season.
> 
> PBF


interestingly, John Nash has him listed as being signed for 2 more years.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



Hap said:


> interestingly, John Nash has him listed as being signed for 2 more years.


Yes. John Nash is the real 'Real GM.'


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*

Thanks for the info guys. 
So it sounds like it is unlikely either Kammerichs or Sheffer will play in the NBA and that their rights have little to no actual value.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



Trader Bob said:


> Well for SAR, you included what we will be getting for him. SO to me you correctly listed the outcome
> 
> but I suppose we should include Damon too... it might be possible we get something from him in a S&T as well, but I have my doubts. If we get something for him you can always add it later on


I included the expected incoming on the SAR deal because it's been agreed to in principle. The stuff about Damon to Houston - right now anyway - is just rumor. If something there gets agreed to in principle, I'll add that information as appropriate. At any rate, guys we have Bird rights to won't disappear from that portion of the list until they are either traded, renounced, or actually sign on with someone else. Is there an expiration date for Bird rights?

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



gatorpops said:


> A on going updated thread as a "Stickie" would be helpful for me.
> 
> Anybody else?
> 
> ...


I definately will be keeping this thing as up-to-date as I can. I started it because I was bored (on the Blazers front, work is keeping me pretty busy) and often find myself thinking, "What is the current state of the roster?" and "I wonder what options the Blazers have right now?".

As for stickiness, that's up to our beloved mods.

PBF


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



ProudBFan said:


> I definately will be keeping this thing as up-to-date as I can. I started it because I was bored (on the Blazers front, work is keeping me pretty busy) and often find myself thinking, "What is the current state of the roster?" and "I wonder what options the Blazers have right now?".
> 
> As for stickiness, that's up to our beloved mods.
> 
> PBF



If elected I would make this thread sticky!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*

Also, if ANYONE knows the durations of Jarrett, Sergei, or Martell's contracts, and/or whether or not the Detroit pick is protected, please let me know so I can put that information into the list.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*

The contracts for Jack and Webster are both 2 years with 2 years of team options. Not sure on Monya's, but according to Storyteller's post it sounds like he would get a similar deal. I also seem to recall that the Detroit pick was lottery protected through 2010, but what are the odds that they miss the playoffs this year?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



J_Bird said:


> The contracts for Jack and Webster are both 2 years with 2 years of team options. Not sure on Monya's, but according to Storyteller's post it sounds like he would get a similar deal. I also seem to recall that the Detroit pick was lottery protected through 2010, but what are the odds that they miss the playoffs this year?


Thanks for the info, J_Bird!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*

Added section for current "hot" rumors as a "radar screen" kinda thing.

PBF


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*

I suggest that POST #1 of this thread be placed into the already sticky'ed Important Email/Blazer Team info thread.

A mod could be charged with updates as they become official.

However, just a suggestion!!!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



RedHot&Rolling said:


> A mod could be charged with updates as they become official.


What... my updates aren't good enough for ya?

:joke: 

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



ProudBFan said:


> *Current Contracted Players*
> Derek Anderson (through 2006-2007)
> Sueng-Jin Ha (through 2005-2006)
> Jarrett Jack (through 2006-2007, team option through 2008-2009)
> ...



Since I have my threads set to display latest post first.. I am quoting this to bring it to the top (on mine anyways)

BTW Good job PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



Trader Bob said:


> Since I have my threads set to display latest post first.. I am quoting this to bring it to the top (on mine anyways)
> 
> BTW Good job PBF


Thanks, TB. I've been trying to find something "useful" to contribute here ever since Tince told me all my threads are "pointless". 

I think this qualifies.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*

Several people have asked that this thread be made sticky. Can one of you mods please do that?

Also, can someone set it up in such a way that I can change the title of the thread to indicate the date of last update? Either that, or just remove the date reference altogether?

Advance thanks,

PBF


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*

So using this info, as of July 28:

1. Juan Dixon (through 2007-2008)
2. Sueng-Jin Ha (through 2005-2006)
3. Jarrett Jack (through 2006-2007, Team Option through 2008-2009)
4. Viktor Khryapa (through 2008-2009)
5. Darius Miles (through 2009-2010, Full Base-Year Comp)
6. Sergei Monya (through 2006-2007, Team Option through 2008-2009)
7. Travis Outlaw (through 2007-2008)
8. Ruben Patterson (through 2006-2007, Trade Kicker)
9. Joel Przybilla (through 2005-2006)
10. Zach Randolph (through 2010-2011, Full Base-Year Comp)
11. Theo Ratliff (through 2007-2008)
12. Charles Smith (??)
13. Sebastian Telfair (through 2008-2009)
14. Martell Webster (through 2006-2007, Team Option through 2008-2009)
[strike]15. Derek Anderson (through 2006-2007)
16. Nick Van Exel (through 2005-2006, Non-Guaranteed)[/strike]

I'm guessing that DA and NVE will be waived at some point, although it's far from clear, and there's a chance we could get SOMETHING for Nick's contract.

It's also still unclear what the roster limit is... I'm guessing that you can have 14 players PLUS 2 in the NBDL, but that's just a guess.

We've pretty much filled up our roster, and we still look pretty small. Adding 6'3" and 6'4" shooting guards will do that, I guess. 

Ed O.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*



Ed O said:


> So using this info, as of July 28:
> 
> 1. Juan Dixon (through 2007-2008)
> 2. Sueng-Jin Ha (through 2005-2006)
> ...


Thanks Ed. And the writing does indeed appear to be on the wall for DA and/or Nick. But until they are waived / released for sure, I've got to keep them on the list of contracted players.

Still trying to determine exactly HOW the Blazers will be signing Smith and Dixon. Maybe splitting the MLE between them? Or using the TE on one and part of the MLE on the other? Neither the MLE nor the TE??? Once I figure that out I'll need to update that section of the list.

PBF


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



ProudBFan said:


> Several people have asked that this thread be made sticky. Can one of you mods please do that?
> 
> Also, can someone set it up in such a way that I can change the title of the thread to indicate the date of last update? Either that, or just remove the date reference altogether?
> 
> ...


Next time, PM one of us, or use the suggestions thread if you want to bring something to our attention.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers - 7/27)*



HearToTemptYou said:


> Next time, PM one of us, or use the suggestions thread if you want to bring something to our attention.


Will do. Thanks, HHTY.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*

UPDATED after Wilken's rejection news late 7/28/05

Format courtesy of Ed O... but I rearranged it by position

*PG*
Sebastian Telfair (through 2008-2009)
Jarrett Jack (through 2006-2007, Team Option through 2008-2009)

*SG*
Derek Anderson (through 2006-2007)
Nick Van Exel (through 2005-2006, Non-Guaranteed)
Juan Dixon (through 2007-2008)
Sergei Monia (through 2006-2007, Team Option through 2008-2009)
Martell Webster (through 2006-2007, Team Option through 2008-2009)

*SF*
Darius Miles (through 2009-2010, Full Base-Year Comp)
Travis Outlaw (through 2007-2008)
Ruben Patterson (through 2006-2007, Trade Kicker)

*PF*
Zach Randolph (through 2010-2011, Full Base-Year Comp)
Viktor Khryapa (through 2008-2009)

*C*
Joel Przybilla (through 2005-2006)
Theo Ratliff (through 2007-2008)
Sueng-Jin Ha (through 2005-2006)

15 players with NVE still on it for now, and Wilkens now confirmed off the team

I do not see DA being waived anymore. He will be on the team unless he is traded.
Will we still go after Charles Smith now?
We have a ton of SG's and SF's
Is there a trade in the works?

If Dixon was signed for part of the MLE... that pretty much ends the idea of getting Brian Grant as our backup PF


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*



Trader Bob said:


> If Dixon was signed for part of the MLE... that pretty much ends the idea of getting Brian Grant as our backup PF


Really? Why not just use the other part? There's still like 3 million left in there and it's not like Grant is hard up...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Really? Why not just use the other part? There's still like 3 million left in there and it's not like Grant is hard up...


And we still have that TE coming to us from New Jersey.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*



Trader Bob said:


> UPDATED after Wilken's rejection news late 7/28/05
> 
> Format courtesy of Ed O... but I rearranged it by position
> 
> ...


Thanks, TB. I will update the list regarding Wilkins in a moment.

As far as scratching Nick though, I haven't seen anything official about that. And the whole point of the State of the Blazers is to give everyone a quick & accurate snapshot of what the roster looks like at any point in time. Aside from the "Hot" RUMORS section, I'm trying to keep speculation down to an absolute minimum. Deals that have been agreed to in principle are more than speculation, they are expected.

Now if you can send me a link to a report that says the Blazers have decided / are expected to let Nick go, then I'll scratch him. Until then, he's gotta stay on the list. Same for DA.

Also, I thought about breaking the contracted list down into positions, but:

1) We have / will have a few guards (DA, Nick, Smith, Dixon) who can play both guard positions, but we don't really know yet where those guys will actually see the most time in Nate's scheme. To put those guys into PG or SG at this point in time would be speculation (and I'm trying to minimize the amount of speculation in the list).

2) We have more than a few players who can play multiple positions (Monia, Miles, Outlaw, Patterson, Kryapa) and, again, we don't yet know where these guys will see the most time in Nate's system.

Oh, and because Dixon (and Smith for that matter) hasn't been signed yet, we can't add him to the contracted players list yet. The difference is ACTUAL vs. expected (agreed to in principle) vs. speculation. Again, I'm trying to keep speculation out of this list.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*

NVE and DA are officially gone now... looks like we will hear official news on Dixon and Smith tomorrow.

After that, I would expect it to be quiet for a little while.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> NVE and DA are officially gone now... looks like we will hear official news on Dixon and Smith tomorrow.
> 
> After that, I would expect it to be quiet for a little while.


Yup. That's my read, too. Except when they are signed, the Blazers will still only have 14 players under contract... and some of their MLE and/or Trade Exception (from Nets) to play with. They would have the resources and roster spot available to add a backup PF to the mix.

Hmmm... I wonder if the Blazers agreed to release DA on condition that the Lakers agreed to release BG?

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*

UPDATED 8/6/05

*PG*
Sebastian Telfair (through 2008-2009)
Jarrett Jack (through 2006-2007, Team Option through 2008-2009)

*SG*
[strike]Derek Anderson (through 2006-2007)
Nick Van Exel (through 2005-2006, Non-Guaranteed)[/strike]
Juan Dixon (through 2007-2008)
Sergei Monia (through 2006-2007, Team Option through 2008-2009)
Martell Webster (through 2006-2007, Team Option through 2008-2009)
Charles Smith (?)

*SF*
Darius Miles (through 2009-2010, Full Base-Year Comp)
Travis Outlaw (through 2007-2008)
Ruben Patterson (through 2006-2007, Trade Kicker)

*PF*
Zach Randolph (through 2010-2011, Full Base-Year Comp)
Viktor Khryapa (through 2008-2009)

*C*
Joel Przybilla (through 2005-2006)
Theo Ratliff (through 2007-2008)
Sueng-Jin Ha (through 2005-2006)

14 players under contract


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*



Trader Bob said:


> UPDATED 8/6/05
> 
> *PG*
> Sebastian Telfair (through 2008-2009)
> ...


TB, you do know that I'm updating the first post in this thread on almost a daily basis, right?

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*



ProudBFan said:


> TB, you do know that I'm updating the first post in this thread on almost a daily basis, right?
> 
> PBF



uhhhhhhhhhhh nope 

My thread display is set to show the last thread on top.... all the old ones below.. so your 1st post is my page3

sorry....


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*

*Last Update: 8/09/05, 4:23pm Pacific - Reproduced as a Reply for those who only check the last message in thread.*

*Current Contracted Players (Courtesy of Storyteller's Salaries and Others)*
Juan Dixon (tbd)
Sueng-Jin Ha (Guaranteed thru 06-07)
Jarrett Jack (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Viktor Khryapa (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Darius Miles (Guaranteed thru 08-09, Team Option thru 09-10, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Sergei Monia (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Travis Outlaw (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Team Option thru 06-07, Qualifying Offer thru 07-08)
Ruben Patterson (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Player Option thru 06-07, Trade Kicker)
Joel Przybilla (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Zach Randolph (Guaranteed thru 10-11, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Theo Ratliff (Guaranteed thru 07-08, Team Option thru 08-09)
Charles Smith (tbd)
Sebastian Telfair (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Martell Webster (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)

*Non-Contracted Rights*
Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Bird)
Federico Kammerichs
Doron Sheffer
Nedzad Sinanovic

*Provisions, Exceptions, & Picks*
2005-2006 Mid-Level Exception (Partial - $2.45M)
2006 1st Round (Blazers)
2006 1st Round (Pistons - Protected)
2006 2nd Round (Blazers)

*Expected Incoming*
None at this time.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*

*Last Update: 8/10/05, 9:34am Pacific*

*Current Contracted Players (Courtesy of Storyteller's Salaries and Others)*
Juan Dixon (tbd)
Sueng-Jin Ha (Guaranteed thru 06-07)
Jarrett Jack (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Viktor Khryapa (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Darius Miles (Guaranteed thru 08-09, Team Option thru 09-10, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Sergei Monia (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Travis Outlaw (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Team Option thru 06-07, Qualifying Offer thru 07-08)
Ruben Patterson (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Player Option thru 06-07, Trade Kicker)
Joel Przybilla (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Zach Randolph (Guaranteed thru 10-11, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Theo Ratliff (Guaranteed thru 07-08, Team Option thru 08-09)
Charles Smith (tbd)
Sebastian Telfair (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Martell Webster (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)

*Non-Contracted Rights*
Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Bird)
Federico Kammerichs
Doron Sheffer
Nedzad Sinanovic

*Provisions, Exceptions, & Picks*
2005-2006 Mid-Level Exception (Partial - $2.45M)
2006 1st Round (Blazers)
2006 1st Round (Pistons - Protected)
2006 2nd Round (Blazers)

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*

*Last Update: 8/12/05, 8:22am Pacific*

*Current Contracted Players (Courtesy of Storyteller's Salaries and Others)*
Juan Dixon (Guaranteed thru 07-08)
Sueng-Jin Ha (Guaranteed thru 06-07)
Jarrett Jack (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Viktor Khryapa (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Darius Miles (Guaranteed thru 08-09, Team Option thru 09-10, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Sergei Monia (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Travis Outlaw (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Team Option thru 06-07, Qualifying Offer thru 07-08)
Ruben Patterson (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Player Option thru 06-07, Trade Kicker)
Joel Przybilla (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Zach Randolph (Guaranteed thru 10-11, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Theo Ratliff (Guaranteed thru 07-08, Team Option thru 08-09)
Charles Smith (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Sebastian Telfair (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Martell Webster (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)

*Non-Contracted Rights*
Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Bird)
Federico Kammerichs
Doron Sheffer
Nedzad Sinanovic

*Provisions, Exceptions, & Picks*
2005-2006 Mid-Level Exception (Partial - $2.45M)
2006 1st Round (Blazers)
2006 1st Round (Pistons - Protected)
2006 2nd Round (Blazers)

PBF


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*

Hope we can get Skinner and a #1...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Puzzle Pieces (State of the Blazers)*

*Last Update: 8/12/05, 5:08pm Pacific*

*Current Contracted Players (Courtesy of Storyteller's Salaries and Others)*
Juan Dixon (Guaranteed thru 07-08)
Sueng-Jin Ha (Guaranteed thru 06-07)
Jarrett Jack (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Viktor Khryapa (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Darius Miles (Guaranteed thru 08-09, Team Option thru 09-10, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Sergei Monia (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Travis Outlaw (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Team Option thru 06-07, Qualifying Offer thru 07-08)
Ruben Patterson (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Player Option thru 06-07, Trade Kicker)
Joel Przybilla (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Zach Randolph (Guaranteed thru 10-11, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Theo Ratliff (Guaranteed thru 07-08, Team Option thru 08-09)
Charles Smith (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Sebastian Telfair (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Martell Webster (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)

*Non-Contracted Rights*
Federico Kammerichs
Doron Sheffer
Nedzad Sinanovic

*Provisions, Exceptions, & Picks*
2005-2006 Mid-Level Exception (Partial - $2.45M)
2006 1st Round (Blazers)
2006 1st Round (Pistons - Protected)
2006 2nd Round (Blazers)

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Last Update: 10/03/05, 3:44pm Pacific*

*Current Contracted Players (Courtesy of Storyteller's Salaries and Others)*
Steve Blake (TBD)
Juan Dixon (Guaranteed thru 07-08)
Sueng-Jin Ha (Guaranteed thru 06-07)
Jarrett Jack (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Viktor Khryapa (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Darius Miles (Guaranteed thru 08-09, Team Option thru 09-10, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Sergei Monia (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Travis Outlaw (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Team Option thru 06-07, Qualifying Offer thru 07-08)
Ruben Patterson (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Player Option thru 06-07, Trade Kicker)
Joel Przybilla (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Zach Randolph (Guaranteed thru 10-11, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Theo Ratliff (Guaranteed thru 07-08, Team Option thru 08-09)
Charles Smith (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Sebastian Telfair (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Martell Webster (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)

*Non-Contracted Rights*
Federico Kammerichs
Doron Sheffer
Nedzad Sinanovic

*Provisions, Exceptions, & Picks*
2005-2006 Mid-Level Exception (Partial - $2.45M)
2006 1st Round (Blazers)
2006 1st Round (Pistons - Protected)
2006 2nd Round (Blazers)

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Last Update: 10/04/05, 12:49pm Pacific*

*Current Contracted Players (Courtesy of Storyteller's Salaries and Others)*
Steve Blake (TBD)
Sam Clancy (TBD)
Juan Dixon (Guaranteed thru 07-08)
Sueng-Jin Ha (Guaranteed thru 06-07)
Jarrett Jack (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Viktor Khryapa (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Darius Miles (Guaranteed thru 08-09, Team Option thru 09-10, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Sergei Monia (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Travis Outlaw (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Team Option thru 06-07, Qualifying Offer thru 07-08)
Ruben Patterson (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Player Option thru 06-07, Trade Kicker)
Joel Przybilla (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Zach Randolph (Guaranteed thru 10-11, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Theo Ratliff (Guaranteed thru 07-08, Team Option thru 08-09)
Charles Smith (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Sebastian Telfair (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Martell Webster (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)

*Non-Contracted Rights*
Federico Kammerichs
Doron Sheffer
Nedzad Sinanovic

*Provisions, Exceptions, & Picks*
2005-2006 Mid-Level Exception (Partial - $2.45M)
2006 1st Round (Blazers)
2006 1st Round (Pistons - Protected)
2006 2nd Round (Blazers)

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Last Update: 10/26/05, 10:55am Pacific*

*Current Contracted Players (Courtesy of Storyteller's Salaries and Others)*
Steve Blake (TBD)
Juan Dixon (Guaranteed thru 07-08)
Sueng-Jin Ha (Guaranteed thru 06-07)
Jarrett Jack (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Viktor Khryapa (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Darius Miles (Guaranteed thru 08-09, Team Option thru 09-10, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Sergei Monia (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Travis Outlaw (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Team Option thru 06-07, Qualifying Offer thru 07-08)
Ruben Patterson (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Player Option thru 06-07, Trade Kicker)
Joel Przybilla (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Zach Randolph (Guaranteed thru 10-11, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Theo Ratliff (Guaranteed thru 07-08, Team Option thru 08-09)
Charles Smith (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Sebastian Telfair (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Martell Webster (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)

*Non-Contracted Rights*
Federico Kammerichs
Doron Sheffer
Nedzad Sinanovic

*Provisions, Exceptions, & Picks*
2005-2006 Mid-Level Exception (Partial - $2.45M)
2006 1st Round (Blazers)
2006 1st Round (Pistons - Protected)
2006 2nd Round (Blazers)

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Last Update: 2/24/06, 11:20pm Pacific*

*Current Contracted Players (Courtesy of Storyteller's Salaries and Others)*
Steve Blake (TBD)
Juan Dixon (Guaranteed thru 07-08)
Sueng-Jin Ha (Guaranteed thru 06-07)
Jarrett Jack (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)
Viktor Khryapa (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Voshon Lenard (TBD)
Darius Miles (Guaranteed thru 08-09, Team Option thru 09-10, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Travis Outlaw (Guaranteed thru 05-06, Team Option thru 06-07, Qualifying Offer thru 07-08)
Joel Przybilla (Guaranteed thru 05-06)
Zach Randolph (Guaranteed thru 10-11, Full Base-Year Comp 05-06)
Theo Ratliff (Guaranteed thru 07-08, Team Option thru 08-09)
Brian Skinner (TBD)
Sebastian Telfair (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 07-08, Qualifying Offer thru 08-09)
Martell Webster (Guaranteed thru 06-07, Team Option thru 08-09, Qualifying Offer thru 09-10)

*Non-Contracted Rights*
Federico Kammerichs
Doron Sheffer
Nedzad Sinanovic

*Provisions, Exceptions, & Picks*
2005-2006 Mid-Level Exception (Partial - $2.45M)
2006 1st Round (Blazers)
2006 1st Round (Pistons - Protected)
2006 2nd Round (Blazers)

PBF


----------

